# Elk ribs



## azcharlie (Dec 3, 2017)

Want to try some elk ribs in the smoker. Have any of you ever done this. I'm thinking just treat them like beef. But I'm concerned that they will turn out tough and dry.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 3, 2017)

Here's an older thread that may be of help to ya!  Gotta say, elk ribs sound dang tasty.... we love elk!  

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/smoking-elk-ribs-help.141399/


----------



## azcharlie (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Guru. This is along the lines I was thinking. Just not sure if anyone had tried it with any success. I will try it when I get back from my hunt next week. Thanks again.


----------

